# Weisfische zubereiten



## carpcatcher07 (17. August 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich hatte zwei Rotaugen a 24 cm gefangen, sie waren ca. 500 g schwer.
Ich wollte sie zubereiten, ist jedoch kläglich gescheitert.
So, und damit ichs beim nächten mal besser mache habe ich jetzt ein paar Fragen:

Soll ich Rotaugen, oder allgemein Weisfische und Barsche erst schuppen und dann filitieren, oder auch garnicht schuppen?

Wenn ich dann die Files habe, Soll ich die Gräten dann alle per Hand rausziehen, oder drin lassen und so braten bzw. grillen.
(Geht das velleicht auch mit einer Pingsette (wird das so geschrieben))


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Weisfische zubereiten*

Erst mal zu Deiner letzten Frage: PINZETTE schreibt man < so

Was das Schuppen vorm Filetieren angeht, ganz klar vorher und am besten, bevor Du den Fisch ausgenommen hast. Geht eindeutig am besten.

Die Fleischgräten beim Weißfisch zu ziehen, stell ich mir unheimlich schwierig und mühseelig vor.

Hier ein paar Möglichkeiten, die Du hast:

1.) Gräten da lassen wo sie sind und: Augen zu und durch
2.) Zubereitung ala Brathering (Gräten werden ganz weich)
3.) Fischfrikadellen, etc.
4.) Nur das Rückenfilet verwenden - von großen Brassen geräuchert, nen Traum
5.) Kannst die Filets auch längs einschneiden, bis kurz vor die Haut, so alle 5 mm - die Gräten merkst Du dann nach dem Braten nicht mehr.

Gäbe da noch den Grätenschneider der Fa. Klein, aber der ist wohl eher für den professionellen Bereich, da nicht ganz günstig.

Schaust Du mal hier: http://www.graetenschneider.de/geraete2.html

Hier kannst Du Dir auf jeden Fall die Vorgehensweise abschauen, wie ich das mit dem "Einschneiden" meinte. Setzt aber nen sehr gut geschärftes Messer voraus.

Weiterhin müßtest Du auch mit der Suchfunktion genügend Verwertungsmöglichkeiten für Weißfisch aufgezeigt bekommen. Zum Messerschärfen findest Du da auch genug. 
Das Beste aber hier: http://www.messer-machen.de/messer.htm


----------



## Nordlicht1975 (17. August 2007)

*AW: Weisfische zubereiten*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> 4.) Nur das Rückenfilet verwenden - von großen Brassen geräuchert, nen Traum


 
Hallo!

Da muss ich mal nachhaken:

Sind denn die vielen Gräten nur im unteren Bereich des Filets? (Ist wahrscheinlich ´ne blöde Frage, aber ich habe bisher kaum Erfahrung mit Weißfischen...)

Falls ja, dann sollte ich mal zusehen, dass ich den einen oder anderen Brassen aus dem See ziehe, um dann mit den (hoffentlich grätenfreien) Rückenfilets meinen neuen Tisch-Räucherofen zu bestücken! Der wartet schließlich schon auf Nachschub!


----------



## fiskes (17. August 2007)

*AW: Weisfische zubereiten*

Hallo
Ich nehme am liebsten Rotaugen von 15 - 20 cm und frittiere diese dann. Keine Probleme mit Gräten mehr.
Robert


----------



## Wurmtaucher (20. August 2007)

*AW: Weisfische zubereiten*

Meine Oma hat daraus immer Kochfisch gemacht. |rolleyes Ob das allerdings eine Delikatesse ist, muss wohl jeder selbst entscheiden. 
Weißfische sind leider immer noch ein bisschen verschrieen durch ihre Gräten im Rücken, aber es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten, denen beizukommen:
1. Die Fische schuppen, ausnehmen und im Rückenbereich dicht nebeneinander einschneiden. Scharf anbraten, dann verbrutzeln die Gräten. 
2. Räuchern
3. Anbraten und in Sauer legen (in Aspik geht auch)
4. Extra-Tipp für die "Outdoors" unter uns: Wo es erlaubt ist, Lagerfeuer machen. Die Fische geschuppt und ausgenommen auf einen Holzspieß stecken (In jedem Knick zu finden) und über dem offenen Feuer grillen. Das funktioniert übrigens auch sehr gut mit kleinen Barschen, die als Beifang angefallen sind. Dabei muss man sie nicht mal schuppen, sondern zieht die Haut nach dem Garen samt Schuppen ab. 
Guten Appetit!!!


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (20. August 2007)

*AW: Weisfische zubereiten*

@Nordlicht 1975: Leider sind die meisten gräten im rückenbereich der brassen, beim rückenfilet bleiben sie dir also nicht erspart, geräucherte brassenfilets sind eine wahrhaft leckere !!! sache. meiner meinung nach ist es immer noch "fingerfood"---große filets-große gräten--relativ kleiner aufwand, weil diese schnell "entdeckt" werden können.

altenative: geräucherte filets durch fleischwolf-mit frischkäse mischen-wegen der farbe, seelachsschnitzel mit durch den fleischwolf geben-salzen??-mischen-schmeckt dann irgendwie wie falsche leberwurst (subjektiv!!) naja: probieren sollte auch hier über studieren gehen
mfg FG


----------

